# Code for footwell lights while headlights-on



## yoshyk1030 (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm an owner of TT coupe 2019.
No interior lights or ambient illumination while night time driving is such a problem for me.
When the door opens, footwell lights of both sides turn on. However footwell lights are turned off when the door closes.
Does someone know the VCDS coding for footwell lights-on while head lights on driving at night?

Although I tried some codings in "09-Cent Elect" as followings, all codings did not work.
●Cording-07→Long Cording Helper→Byte16→Bit6->ON
●Cording-07→Long Cording Helper→Byte12→Bit5->ON
●Cording-07→Long Cording Helper→Byte20→Bit0 ->ON
●Cording-07→Long Cording Helper→Byte17→Bit1+Bit2+Bit3->ON

Any helps and info are appreciated.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

On my 2017 TTS I'm fairly sure I have control of the interior lighting level when driving via the Virtual Cockpit.
Mind you the car probably has some optional interior lighting/LED lighting pack. So not sure if it is part of that feature set or not.
If so, sorry, I don't know the coding to enable it. 

Edit:


Audi Manual said:


> *Interior lights*
> Various optional lighting functions are available for the vehicle interior. The settings for certain functions can be adjusted on the infotainment system. Select the following on the infotainment system: I MENU I button> Car> left control but­ton> Vehicle settings> Background lighting.


But I suspect you probably do not have that menu item?


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm searching for this too. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## yoshyk1030 (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you for your comment on footwell light!
Unfortunately my TT coupe does not have interior light control menu on MMI/virtual cockpit different from TTS. 
I guess because an ambient interior lighting package is not equipped (even not optional) for 2019 TT coupe 2.0 FWD Japan version. 
But footwell lamps are installed originally so that they lights up only when the door opens.
I wish I could make footwell lamps light up while the head lights-on as well.

MQB platform based cars might be some help. So I collected VCDS coding information for A3 8V recently and tried several coding as I presented in my previous post.

Another set of coding I found out in order to add interior lighting control menu to MMI is as follows.

Select 5F-Infomation Electr. and go to Adaptation
●Car_function_adaptation_Gen2-menu_display ambient illumination -->activated
●Car_function_adaptation_Gen2-menu display ambient illumination over threshold high -->activated
●Car_function_List_BAP_Gen2- interieur light 0X0.8 --> activated

As a result, "interior lighting menu" appeared in the vehicle settings!
However, this new menu added is grey-scaled and setting changes are unacceptable. The massage says "The selected system is currently unavailable"

I think I made a progress. But some other codings are still needed.
Would someone who owns TTS or TT coupe Quattro have a chance to check out VCDS coding setting for footwell lights/interior ambient lighting?
Further info and any helps are highly appreciated!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

yoshyk1030 said:


> I think I made a progress. But some other codings are still needed.
> Would someone who owns TTS or TT coupe Quattro have a chance to check out VCDS coding setting for footwell lights/interior ambient lighting?
> Further info and any helps are highly appreciated!


Tell me exactly which modules, adaptations and codings you want me to check and I will grab them out of my TTS:
i.e.


> Select 5F-Infomation Electr. and go to Adaptation
> ●Car_function_adaptation_Gen2-menu_display ambient illumination -->activated
> ●Car_function_adaptation_Gen2-menu display ambient illumination over threshold high -->activated
> ●Car_function_List_BAP_Gen2- interieur light 0X0.8 --> activated


----------



## yoshyk1030 (Oct 15, 2019)

Module "Central Electr."
Long Cording Helper-Please check out all "Byte" (Byte1&#8230;&#8230;Byte20&#8230;.) sections and go through "Bit" check boxes of each Byte. For example, Bit1,2,3 check boxes in Byte5 are marked,

Module "5F-Infomation Electr." 
Adaptation-channel
●Car_function_adaptation_Gen2-menu_display ambient illumination -->activated?
●Car_function_adaptation_Gen2-menu display ambient illumination over threshold high -->activated?
●Car_function_List_BAP_Gen2- interieur light 0X0.8 --> activated?
Also please check out whether any other channels in"5F-Information Electr." including interior light or ambient words have values (activated, some numbers etc) or not.

I used VCDS cable and software ver.19.6.1 for my 2019 TT coupe. If you have a Ross-tech genuine cable and latest software, you can grab them out of your TTS.

Other modules other than Central Electr. And 5F-infomatio Electr. might have something to do with footwell lights and interior lightings setting but I do not have enough information about TT 8S VCDS codings. 
I appreciate your help for footwell lights activation while head lights-on.


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Finally managed to code the footwell lights to come on with the headlights  

Found most of this on another forum. This is what I did:

Module 09 - Central Electrics - Adaptations

1. Leuchte30FR LC72-Dimmwert AB 30 = 100
2. Leuchte30FR LC72-Dimmwert CD 30 = 100
3. Leuchte30FR LC72-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 30 = 2
4. Leuchte30FR LC72-Lasttyp 30 = 46 - LED Kleinleistung 
5. Leuchte30FR LC72-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 30 = Always
6. Leuchte30FR LC72-Lichtfunktion A 30 = Footwell light
7. Leuchte30FR LC72-Lichtfunktion B 30 = Terminal 58xs dimmer
8. Leuchte30FR LC72-Lichtfunktion C 30 = Interior Lights

The crucial bit is Lichtfunction B & C (last 2 lines). With the Headlight/Parking Lights on, Footwell Lights/Bulb is powered by Terminal 58 as per the dimmer settings. With Doors open, Footwell Lights are powered by the Interior Lights in Full Brightness.

This worked for me. The only problem is that I cannot adjust the brightness via the MMI. A job for the weekend I think!


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks tebor123 this has worked for me also although as per your thread no dimming function. Mine worked before changing number 8 to interior lights .do you know what the change on this option makes

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Glad to help. From my limited understanding it seems that you can apply multiple uses to the same bulb hence the Lichtfunktion settings. The higher the letter the higher priority so C comes before B etc. Line 8 tells the module to supply the bulb connected to socket C72 with power from the interior lights circuit when the doors are open. When the doors are closed it powers them from the Terminal 58xs dimmer circuit.

I believe the solution to the dimming problem lies with this order. Maybe the solution is to set Lichtfunktion A 30 to Terminal 58xs dimmer?

The other variable is the Lasttyp 30 parameter although this was set to 46 by default. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Is there anybody who has the extended interior light package installed as standard who would be able to post their coding for module 9? Or anybody who has the ability to dim their footwell lights via the MMI.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I didn't have the extended interior light package installed as standard my car did come with the B&O speakers which gave me the controller in the MMI. It just plugged and played when I fitted my new door cards with the ambient lighting LED's.

I have PM'd you a link to my adaptations file for module 09, they're output from OBDEleven in YAML (ish) format so they won't look quite the same as the CSV file that you've probably got from VCDS but you should be able to find the settings as the labels are pretty much the same.


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Very much appreciated Jannerman.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

So after some playing around and various Internet searches, I've managed to get the adjustment of the interior lighting brightness. Add the step below and it no longer appears greyed out. However, it doesn't do anything as far as I can tell so clearly I'm not completely there yet. Any suggestions on the next steps would be very helpful.

Select channel (16) vehicle function list BAP interior light 0x08 msg bus
Change to Terminal 15


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Forgot to mention, you need to reset the MMI on completion.


----------



## HaydnTT (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for all the information, I have got the footwell lights to stay on now when the lights are on not just when the doors are open.

Did anyone get anywhere on adjusting the brightness? Thanks


----------



## Psgale (Dec 24, 2017)

With the footwell lights on - do they dim with the instrument brightness dial?


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Tebor123 said:


> Finally managed to code the footwell lights to come on with the headlights
> 
> Found most of this on another forum. This is what I did:
> 
> ...


Thanks this coding seems to work for me when i put ignition on, the foot lights are stil on like other ambient lights

But still not arrived the vc menu not to stay in grey 



scott65742 said:


> So after some playing around and various Internet searches, I've managed to get the adjustment of the interior lighting brightness. Add the step below and it no longer appears greyed out. However, it doesn't do anything as far as I can tell so clearly I'm not completely there yet. Any suggestions on the next steps would be very helpful.
> 
> Select channel (16) vehicle function list BAP interior light 0x08 msg bus
> Change to Terminal 15


Can you explain how to do that in which module? Can you give more didactic explaination? thanks


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello, today when starting engine, the ambient menu is not grey anymore. But i only have the choice to dim the foot light, not the door or others.
Any idea of other vcds coding to hade that to the menu?

thank you


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

View attachment 1


I don't have that i directly have foot light settings


How to get this choice?

Does someone have the coding for that?
Thnaks


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

So bad news, tonight i try to dim the foot light with the menu in the VC and doesn't work.....
any idea?


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello, i'm still stuck with that.
Can someone having ambient light and menu give me the vcds csv file from 5F and 9 module as i can compare to mine?
Thanks


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Tebor123 said:


> Is there anybody who has the extended interior light package installed as standard who would be able to post their coding for module 9? Or anybody who has the ability to dim their footwell lights via the MMI.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi did you finally get the file for module 9? did you finally get the dimming ability?


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

No, I never managed to work this out. I've learned to live without the dimming option.


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Tebor123 said:


> No, I never managed to work this out. I've learned to live without the dimming option.


 ok i think i can too


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Did you close the door ?


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Erty said:


> Did you close the door ?


me? yes. And went to the vc menu interior light. I try from 0 to 100% and nothing change.
I only see a little change for the foot light when opening or closing the door. I think it is due to the swapping module as mentionned before by @Tebor123


----------



## iJake (Sep 27, 2021)

Tebor123 said:


> Finally managed to code the footwell lights to come on with the headlights
> 
> Found most of this on another forum. This is what I did:
> 
> ...



Now how on Earth I do this? 😂🙌🏻 I'm screwed aren't I?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Interesting reading this, as I hate the LED footwell lights, hence I actually put tape over them. Last thing I want is illuminated feet at night. I've left all the other LED strip lights alone though, they look cool, but only when turned down to the max, else they're distracting as well.


----------



## MASSA (Oct 14, 2021)

Salut! J'ai un TTS mk3 et pas d'éclairage d'ambiance.
J'ai des éclairages LED au niveau des pieds lorsque les portes sont ouvertes ;
Je voudrais le codage final pour activer et changer l'intensité dans VC, si c'est possible s'il vous plaît.
Merci beaucoup


----------

